# A simple scarf



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My youngest DS17 has been after me to knit him a "plain scarf" that he can wear with his new peacoat this winter.

So, I turned him loose in the yarn cupboard to find something he liked.
I told him that the qiviut was off-limits but otherwise to pick whatever he wanted. 
We could always dye it a different color. He is pretty familiar with my dyeing projects.

You should have seen him! He got every single skein of my handspun out. 
The pink and red ones he put away immediately.
None of the dyed yarns were appealing to him. :shrug:

The dark brown Romeldale was in the running, it is manly and very soft.
2 skeins of PKBoo's BFL that I had spun laceweight.
There was a skein of white SW Merino, a 3 ply sock yarn.
A skein of silk/merino which is chunky and so shimmery.
And a skein of grey alpaca, which isnt as soft as it seems at first. 



You guys would have all smiled to see him handle and weigh out each yarn.

I kept my mouth completely shut while he chose.
It took him several tries to pick one. 
He was finally down to the SW Merino and the BFL.
Then he said the SW Merino seemed "dry". 


Of them all he ended up deciding on the laceweight BFL.
I worked very hard on that Wooliam Shakespin yarn and was envisioning something absurdly lacy for it.

But NOPE. That is the "best" yarn in the bunch. LOL
Well okay then.

First I tried doing a brioche stitch with a single strand.
It was coming out too light, sort of insubstantial.

So you know what I ended up doing?
I held 2 strands together and knit him a simple k2p2 ribbed scarf out of it on size 9's.

He has it on right now. 
It is regarded as "My Delicious Scarf".
Really, it is obscenely soft and smooshy.
I think it is a hit. 




















I might have used that yarn for something fancier, or spun Wooliams fiber differently if I had known how it would end up,
but I am also proud of that kid for picking what likely was the very best of my yarns for his own.

Heaven help me, I have created another fiber snob.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

This is awesome.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

GAM, you are the BOMB! This is the one with all the ARTISTIC talent, isn't it? :thumb:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Everyone in this family is an artist. 
You get told that all your life. 

Yeah, this kid does have the natural gift.
I was knitting a hat the other day and he asks me out of the blue,
if I had started doing the decreases yet. 
The construction is being noted. LOL

He still thinks fiber art is too slow and for MOMS or whatever.
Thats okay, I know it is all sinking in subliminally. 

At his age he is more interested in art that has "MEANING", whatever that means.
He paints bombs and children suffering and stuff. You know: teenager angsty art.

A game we play a lot is to do fake write ups of our projects.
Kind of like on book jackets? Or the little blurbs that are written to accompany paintings?

I will say something like "This was the artists effort at blending the natural (wool) with the modern (orange dye) to create something fresh and eyecatching which reminds us to be aware."

Then he will say "Uh, Mom? That is a hunting hat. You need to add some deer in there or maybe turkeys. 
Something about bagging large game. Then someone might buy it."

So yes. We do have different approaches.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! I have a son that will pick the best stuff also as they remember when they were little and it was cool to help...then they grow up but its still there! They dont really remember but we do...Of course he would pick the best! Nice looking young man you got the GAM...


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

That is a great scarf!!! And I think it's great he's getting so involved and noticing so much about your yarns/construction/etc. How neat!

My 9 yo DSS has shown an interest in needle felting....I think I'm going to put a little kit together and give it to him for Christmas.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

What a nice looking son....he definately looks happy with the scarf. I'd go for making someone happy over knitting up something no one really cared about too! No matter whose fleece it was.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The scarf itself is a very boring and simple pattern, one any beginning knitter has made.
That is what cracks me up the most about this project. LOL


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, WIHH. Since I already have a thread going here.
I finished the hat for my DH from your handspun. 
It was super fun to make and I used every single bit of the yarn. 
It is huge!










Dont tell him I posted this pic, but he wears his new green hat constantly.
He looks grouchy, huh? Dont be fooled. LOL


Another simple but successful project!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, GAM, I really do like that scarf! It's simple, but sometimes the simple classic patterns are the best. And that hat is AWESOME.

My dear husband is starting to pick up things about my knitting too. He says he wants to learn when he gets done sewing his Viking shoes. Two nights ago I caught him examining the decreases in his hat, a look on his face like "oh, I get how this works!" He also likes to watch cables. He seems to have just a decent feel for the fibers as of yet, though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOVE this!!!! Sometimes the simplest things allow the fibers and the wearer to shine through  He is so grown up and getting to be a very handsome guy. He will be peeling the girls off his arms soon.

Yay for boys who like fibers. My oldest likes the products, my youngest likes the fibers. I doubt he would wear something I made for him. Oh well!

Lace looks slightly peeved  the hat suits him though


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

LOL, GAM, you crack-me-up, always have! I LOVE that it sounds like a typical day at your house is about the same as ours....FUN, FUN, FUN! :rock:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

GAM it looks perfect with his coat! And what a cutie-pie!!! I love his smile  (He looks like you!)

Love that green/yellow hat too! Did you take that picture right after you asked him to clean up his messes? Couldn't resist haha!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

He looks like a young man, not a kid. Very elegant and sophisticated.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

TRULY heart warming !!! My DH is now a snob as well .... downplays my knitting UNLESS it's HANDSPUN !!!! Hinting at socks ..and a sweater !


----------

